# Fuente sin transformador de 5 A para LEDs



## mikeekim (Ago 31, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> analiza lo que estas haciendo y donde estas parado.
> te lo digo bien .
> estas compitiendo con una linea de produccion y encima para ser mas barato..... cosa dificil y desgastante.
> en este rubro como ya se hablo alguna vez es una carrera que solo te desgastara.
> ...



Segun de que trafo hablemos, yo por ejemplo estoy parado en ese mismo punto por una fuente que me proporcione 5 amperios para alimentar una placa de 180 leds uv que viene a ser unos 4 amperios para alimentar dicha placa, una fuente con trafo de 4 amperios + un cierto margen para evitar calentarlo no baja de los 30€, asi que estoy dandole vueltas a crear una fuente con un puente y divisor resistivo ya que la unica ventaja que le encuentro a gastarme 30€ + x€ en los demas componentes necesarios para crear una fuente de dichas caracteristicas para alimentar una placa de 180 leds y que su fin va a ser exclusivamente ese una vez creada, es que queden protegidos los leds en caso de cascar el trafo. y 200 leds me han costado solo 6€ enviados desde honkong y sin gastos de envios extra, asi que si casca dentro de 1 año puedo volver a gastarmelos.

http://cgi.ebay.es/100-x-5mm-Bright...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23139d440f



Tambien estaba pensando en adquirir esta fuente para mi placa de leds

http://cgi.ebay.es/12V-5A-60W-power...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item336a1b997b

Que opinais?

Por cierto, este circuito seria viable?
dadas mis limitaciones en electronica por novato no se si podria hacerse por el electrolitico C2 ya que es electrolitico y estoy convencido que petaria, segun proteus la fuente es viable pero no me fio un pelo.

Ver el archivo adjunto fuente sin trafo 1Amp v1.rar


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2011)

La fuente de este hilo no te sirve.
Según proteus: ¿Es viable conectar Fase con Neutro directo de la linea de 220 V?
Adquiere una fuente que te sirva, no te queda otra.


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 31, 2011)

Nilfred te refieres a mi?
Si es a mi donde esta el problema? porfavor abreme los ojos.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2011)

Evidentemente no leíste todo el hilo, tampoco te voy a mandar a leer todo el hilo, te resumo: No te sirve porque la fuente de este hilo es para consumos de 20 mA.
Si hubieras leído todo el hilo, no tendrías necesidad preguntar ni yo de contestar 

¿Y, al final, es viable conectar fase con neutro en el proteus?


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 31, 2011)

Nilfred, ni en proteus ni en ningun sitio, pero sigo sin ver donde esta la fase con neutro directamente conectada, es en la rectificacion del puente hacia C2 por culpa de ser electrolitico? Enserio, que no lo veo.
Gracias por responderme de nuevo


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Segun de que trafo hablemos, yo por ejemplo estoy parado en ese mismo punto por una fuente que me proporcione 5 amperios para alimentar una placa de 180 leds uv que viene a ser unos 4 amperios para alimentar dicha placa,


Interpreto que todo lo que buscas es iluminar sin ningun control de intensidad ni nada parecido.
Para esa cantidad no se pone todo en paralelo como si fueran lamparitas comunes (1er mito urbano sobre leds) sino que se hacen grupos de muchos leds en serie.

Por ejemplo, si tenes 180 leds podes hacer 5 o 6 grupos serie de 36 o 30 leds. 
A cada grupo lo alimentas con una compacta fuentecita a capacitor onda completa de 25mA sin regulador (no hace falta)

El tema de la aislacion obviamente no existe, asi que la instalacion vas a tener que hacerla con las mismas precauciones de cualquier lampara de 220V.
Me da la sensacion que te esta olvidando que un diodo conduce al moño en un sentido ==> durante el semiciclo que esta polarizado en directa es lo mismo que un cable,




> Por cierto, este circuito seria viable?
> dadas mis limitaciones en electronica por novato no se si podria hacerse por el electrolitico C2 ya que es electrolitico y estoy convencido que petaria, segun proteus la fuente es viable pero no me fio un pelo.


Mejor elimina ese archivo del disco.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2011)

mikeekim:
ya se hablo mil veces en el foro acerca de los leds..........y tambien se trato acerca de este tipode fuentes.

asi que es razonable que los demas esten cansados, hasta muchisima paciencia han tenido.

NO ES QUE cada vez que entra uno nuevo el contador se pone a cero y santa paciencia para el nuevo.

SI ES QUE cada vez que entra uno nuevo deberia leerse todos los temas que tratan lo que el esta buscando.

NO ES QUE un foro es un lugar donde hay gente esperando servir al ciente (no hay clientes aca) .
SI ES QUE un foro es un lugar donde hay muchos temas tratados para que quien quiera los lea.

vos queres gastar poco, queres leer poco y queres que otros se ocupen de explicarte.
por ahi va la cosa.
tene paciencia, ...........que es justo lo que le pedis a los demas.
y tomate el trabajo de LEER hay mucho.
QUIEN SABE puede ahorrar y tambien elegir sabiamente, quien no sabe, pues le conviene irse a lo seguro, y mas si es por solo una placa.

por esos lados vienen los tiros.


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 31, 2011)

Fernandob no es que quiera gastar poco, es que no puedo gastar mucho, enserio que he leido muchisimo en este foro y quizas no haya dado con el hilo adecuado para solventar mis dudas, he leido este mismo hilo CASI ENTERO, siento que tengais ciertas reticencias hacia mi por intentar solucionar un problema que para vosotros parece sencillo en cambio para mi es todo un reto, pero no era mi intencion molestaros, ya veo que hay mas que reproches que ayudas cuando solicitas algo de idem, por eso no lo hago mas que cuando estoy completamente bloqueado y si algun administrador pudiese comprobar mis movimientos por el foro y enseñartelos verias que me paso horas enteras leyendo mp tras mp para no tener que recurrir a vosotros solicitando ayuda.
Enserio que siento haberos molestado.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2011)

leiste a eduardo por ejemplo ???? 

por que ese es parte del tema:
como vas a identificar entre tanto texto a quien sabe y quien no ??

como identificas a la ayuda justa de el palabrerio ???? 
y es que para eso tienes que saber algo .

es un error pensr que uno se va a poner a diseñar (mentira , armar) algo con la ayuda de los foros, no es asi.
entre las normas esta que uno debe empezar el tema, con un buen aporte, que no debe esperar todo en bandeja, y no es solo una custion de comodidad.

fijate que tu cuestion misma la resuelves al darte cuenta que en lo que te has embarcado NO ES LO TUYO, sino no estarias asi:
dando vuelta y leyendo (como dices) y a pesar de ello no comprendes o no lo resuelves.
por que si de veeras es como dices , entonces esta todo resuelto:

no es tu tema, no es tu asunto y la unica respuesta que te satisfacera es que alguien te ponga la solucion completa:
un esquema con todos los datos
la explicacion
y un  "quedate tranquilo pibe, yo ya arme 20 y funcionan todos bien 

SI NECESITS UNO compralo hecho 
SI NECESITAS 100 pagale unos pesos a alguien para que te haga el prototipo 
SI QUERES APRENDER lees , comprendes y practicas de a poco .

la otra no existe, que es la que planteas:
estoy desesperado, necesito.............................. ya me lei todo , lo juro , pero no encuentro lo que necesito (obvio como dije solo te sirve lo que marque en rojo ) , que es lo que buscabas desde el inicio.

si me equivoco decime .

edit: TODOS nosotros comenzamos con un led, luego varios y dias , semanas y meses de hacer cosas...años .. 
no existe un "tengo que hacer una linterna de 200 leds que compre por 6 euros y estoy trabado .....la fuente me sale cara.
estas saltando olimpicamente el aprendere de fuentes .........todas las "fuentes" y estas saltando olimpicamente el tema de los leds.
y buscas a uno que haya caminado para que lo haga por vos.


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 31, 2011)

Siento sinceramente que creas que quiero que alguien lo haga por mi, ni lo mas lejos de la realidad, mi pasion es esta y trato de aprender a hacerlo por mi mismo, si quisiese que alguien lo hiciese por mi, ni me molestaria en crear mis propios esquemas, tener una proto y hacer pruebas, simplemente me dedicaria a buscar alguien en mi propio barrio que los hay dispuesto a hacerlo y sin animo de lucro, madre mia jamas pense que solicitar una ayuda de un completo novato como yo fuese a suscitar tantos reproches.
Vuelvo a pediros disculpas.
Saludos y olvidaos que solicite ayuda, ya vere como arreglarmelas aunque queme las fuentes que cree por mi mismo, solo queria una revision a posibles circuitos antes de meterles electricidad de gente experimentada, solo eso.
Estar en un foro no obliga a dar ayuda lo se perfectamente.
Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 31, 2011)

Mira mikeekim
La fuente de e-bay puede servirte. Poné los leds en series de 3 con una resistencia de 100 ohms 1/2 W.
Eso es para 12 v. Y luego ponés todas las series en paralelo.
La potencia te sobra.
Chau. Suerte.


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 31, 2011)

pandacba, pero a quien quieres venderle la moto hombre...
Los 2 unicos que han querido ayudarme han sido Eduardo y Nilfred, fernandob y tu os habeis limitado a decirme lo que ya sabia de antemano, que pedir ayuda es exponerte a que te den unas cuantas patadas por parte de algunos, con frases como no hay mas ciego qu el que no quiere ver o hay que leermas y que soy un vago y quiero que lo hagan por mi, y encima tienes la cara dura de decime ahora que has querido ayudarme????? en que momento te has prestado a decirme mira... esto no puede funcionar, estas haciendolo mal, o... vas bien encauzado, y soy yo el soberbio?? si no parais de darme palos entre tu y fernandob y yo no hago mas que pediros disculpas.

En cambio si he visto a Nilfred y Eduardo darme indicaciones y encauzarme en mis proyectos, menos mal que soy yo el soberbio. Pero si quieres que te haga una instancia la proxima vez que me dirija a ti para solicitar tu excelente ayuda prestada, pasame el prospecto que lo hare encantado.
Que sea novato no implica que este expuesto a que los demas se crean con derecho a tratarme como me estais tratando desde hace horas tu y fernandob.
Solo pedia AYUDA, sabes que es la palabra AYUDA? seguro que si, pero no la practicas, almenos en mi caso.
En fin Gracias a Nilfred y a Eduardo, me habria gustado decir lo mismo de ti y de fernandob pero como podras ver, no puedo porque tengo el pompis algo rojo de recibir golpes.



aquileslor dijo:


> Mira mikeekim
> La fuente de e-bay puede servirte. Poné los leds en series de 3 con una resistencia de 100 ohms 1/2 W.
> Eso es para 12 v. Y luego ponés todas las series en paralelo.
> La potencia te sobra.
> Chau. Suerte.



Muchas gracias aquileslor

JAJAJAJA Nilfred esta mujer lo tiene dificil para practicar el camuflaje, espero que su punteria sea de dar 1 tiro certero XDDD


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 1, 2011)

Buenas de nuevo. He estado leyendo posts e informandome al respecto (por si a algunos les da por hacer lo que espero no suceda de nuevo)

Eduardo, te referias a esto cuando comentabas una pequeña fuente de series de 30 o 36 leds?
Adjunto una imagen y un esquema en proteus.

Podrais echarle un vistazo y corregirme posibles errores?



Ver el archivo adjunto Fuente para leds.rar


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> .....Eduardo, te referias a esto cuando comentabas una pequeña fuente de series de 30 o 36 leds?...........



Comienza a parecerse pero le falta algo.



Eduardo dijo:


> .......Por ejemplo, si tenes 180 leds podes hacer 5 o 6 grupos serie de 36 o 30 leds.
> *A cada grupo lo alimentas con una compacta fuentecita a capacitor onda completa de 25mA sin regulador (no hace falta)*...........


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Eduardo, te referias a esto cuando comentabas una pequeña fuente de series de 30 o 36 leds?
> Adjunto una imagen y un esquema en proteus.


Pero yo me refería a las de condensador (el archivo es el tuyo editado)

El C serie es el que fija la corriente en los leds.


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 1, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comienza a parecerse pero le falta algo.


Cierto Fogonazo cierto 

Eduardo Muchas gracias por la edicion y la ayuda, a ver si le saco provecho, lastima que no tenga ese capacitor aqui mismo porque el resto de componentes los tengo, si no ahora mismo me ponia a montar la placa para mostrarte que tu ayuda no ha caido en saco roto, pero mañana mismo voy por lo necesario.   

PD:Esa placa de Insoladora va ir dedicada a ti.


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 2, 2011)

Chasco, no tienen de 0.56u pero si los tienen de 0.47u y 0.1u, poniendolos en paralelo segun la formula para Xc = 1/(2 x pi x f x c) = 1/(2 x 3.14 x 50 x (0.00000047 + 0.0000001))= 1/(6.28 x 50 x 0.00000057)
serian 5587.2 h + 150h de R1 = 5737h
220vAc = sqr de 2 x 220 = 1.4142 x 220 = 311Vcc - 27vcc que limita R1= 284Vtcc
5737h/284Vtcc= 20.2 mA
serian correctos estos calculos?
Por cierto como has colocado ese analisis en el esquema? (joder lo que me queda por aprender), por lo que veo ese analisis es la corriente que atraviesa el puente y los diodos led observando el margen del ripple gracias a C1?
Y que mide ese analisis en altura a cada lado?
La anchura supongo que es 1 seg
pero ese 100 a la izquierda y ese 40.0 a la derecha no se que son.
Vale nada, a la izquierda el voltaje que atraviesa el puente y d1 y a la derecha el amperaje de esos 2 mismos componentes.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Chasco, no tienen de 0.56u pero si los tienen de 0.47u y 0.1u, poniendolos en paralelo segun la formula para Xc = 1/(2 x pi x f x c) = 1/(2 x 3.14 x 50 x (0.00000047 + 0.0000001))= 1/(6.28 x 50 x 0.00000057)
> serian 5587.2 h + 150h de R1 = 5737h
> 220vAc = sqr de 2 x 220 = 1.4142 x 220 = 311Vcc - 27vcc que limita R1= 284Vtcc
> 5737h/284Vtcc= 20.2 mA
> serian correctos estos calculos?


No, son incorrectos. Aunque dan parecido a lo real (~25mA) porque lo que manda es el Cserie y usar su valor de reactancia es una buena aproximacion, y como el resto influye poco.

La relacion ahi entre la corriente de salida, la tension de salida y el Cserie es:Iled = 4 f Vpico (1-Vleds/Vpico) Cserie​para 220Vrms @ 50Hz resulta:Iled = 62.2mA (1-Vleds/311) Cserie[uF]​Asi que si queres 25mA en una serie de 30 leds, asumiendo 3.4V de caida por led te da:
Cserie = 25/(62.2 * (1-30*3.4/311)) =  .6uF --> .56

para 36:  Cserie = ..... =  .66uF --> .68
para 45:  Cserie = ..... =  .79uF --> .82



-----------------

Hay otras formas y con menos componentes, yo personalmente prefiero unos diodos y condensadores mas y trabajar los leds asi.


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 2, 2011)

Entonces que es lo que hace R1 en serie con C2?? cual es su finalidad?
Por cierto segun esos calculos podria utilizar una serie de 60 leds con 1 uf+/-?
Pero al mismo tiempo deberia cambiar el valor de C1 para que el rizado fuese mas efectivo y tardase menos en cargarse? al decir mas efectivo me refiero a disminuir los picos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo. He estado leyendo posts e informandome al respecto (por si a algunos les da por hacer lo que espero no suceda de nuevo)


 
eso que al parecer no se puede mencionar ..... al parecer funciono.

haa ... el orgullo de un hombre....... que perros nos hace ....y que ciegos .

..


----------



## juan47 (Sep 2, 2011)

Un saludo 
Perdonad mi intromision, dejo un archivo que no se de donde lo obtuve pero detalla la funcion de cada elemento
Es una fuente para led sin trafo 

Espero te pueda servir

juan


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Entonces que es lo que hace R1 en serie con C2?? cual es su finalidad?


R1 esta para limitar el pico de corriente durante la conexion. De bonus, sirve de elemento "fusible" por si C2 se llegara a poner corto. Tambien se la puede conectar en la otra fase, asi en caso de cortocircuito, la corriente queda limitada.
Una buena practica es usar usar una resistencia de 1/2W y de un valor tal que disipe 150-250mW


> Por cierto segun esos calculos podria utilizar una serie de 60 leds con 1 uf+/-?
> Pero al mismo tiempo deberia cambiar el valor de C1 para que el rizado fuese mas efectivo y tardase menos en cargarse? al decir mas efectivo me refiero a disminuir los picos.


Podes seguir con mas leds, lo que pasa es que para tensiones de salida superiores a 155V (~45 leds) no es negocio. Es decir, vas a iluminar mas con dos fuentes con C=.47uF que con una con C=1uF


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 2, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> R1 esta para limitar el pico de corriente durante la conexion. De bonus, sirve de elemento "fusible" por si C2 se llegara a poner corto. Tambien se la puede conectar en la otra fase, asi en caso de cortocircuito, la corriente queda limitada.
> Una buena practica es usar usar una resistencia de 1/2W y de un valor tal que disipe 150-250mW
> Podes seguir con mas leds, lo que pasa es que para tensiones de salida superiores a 155V (~45 leds) no es negocio. Es decir, vas a iluminar mas con dos fuentes con C=.47uF que con una con C=1uF


Comprendo, muchas gracias por la ayuda Eduardo, por cierto he pasado por la tienda directamente y vaya sorpresa si que tienen los capacitores, tenian hasta de 2.2 uf 400v poco habitual pero algo caros estos ultimos de todas formas he adquirido uno porque nunca viene mal tenerlo y no pagar portes por algo tan peculiar
es este mismo
http://www.newark.com/panasonic/ecqe4225jf/capacitor-poly-film-2-2uf-400v/dp/32R8843

No es la primera vez que me dicen... "no lo tengo y no creo que lo vayamos a tener" y de repente aparecen en el almacen por arte de magia cuando me presento directamente alli, bueno no te entretengo mas, ahora me toca trazar la placa con el permanente, en cuanto esté toda la circuiteria armada del temporizador LCD por pic y la placa de leds subire fotos y esquemas para aportarlos a la comunidad.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

PD:


> Perdonad mi intromision, dejo un archivo que no se de donde lo obtuve pero detalla la funcion de cada elemento
> Es una fuente para led sin trafo
> 
> Espero te pueda servir
> ...


Gracias por el aporte Juan aunque buscaba algo mas sencillo y el de Eduardo es perfecto ademas ya tenia todos los componentes excepto los capacitores de polyester 400v.
De todas formas muy buena fuente.


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 3, 2011)

Buenas Eduardo la prueba evidente, funcionando OK,  los leds a 220Ac con tu circuito es simplemente perfecto.
En esta foto hay los 36 leds uv 3.2 vdc 20 mA conectados a la pequeña fuente sin trafo a condensador 0.47uf 400v a 220vac 50hz directos.
 


Si colocase una resistencia en paralelo a C serie para descargarlo, deberia cambiar la estructura del circuito? Es que cuando desconecto pasan unos 3 o 4 segundos hasta que los leds dejan de emitir luz.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Si colocase una resistencia en paralelo a C serie para descargarlo, deberia cambiar la estructura del circuito? Es que cuando desconecto pasan unos 3 o 4 segundos hasta que los leds dejan de emitir luz.


Eso no es por el Cserie sino por el electrolitico de 100uF.

Usá uno mas chico, pej. de 10uF x 250 en paralelo con una R  de 47k-100k.

Al Cserie se le sabe poner una R en paralelo (de 180k..560k) pero su función es nada mas para descargarlo por si uno desconecta y toca el enchufe --> te patea o si lo dejas tirado por ahi salta un chispazo si hace un corto.


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya lo creo que suelta chispa, me asegure de descargarlos antes de guardarlos, el de 100uf  ha dejado 2 buenas marcas en el metal de una cucharilla y ha sonado como un petardo de feria, incluso pensaba que lo habia roto por como ha sonado pero ha sido mas resonancia de la habitacion que otra cosa, pero lo he vuelto a probar y funcionaba bien aunque no lo volvere a repetir por si me lo cargo o me da una sacudida.


----------



## Xapas (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola, muy buenas,
Estoy armando una fuente de alimentación para 18 leds blancos de alto brillo, y seguí las instrucciones que dio el compañero Eduardo.
Sin embargo, me surgieron algunas dudas.
Según los calculos que hice, el Cserie debería tener una capacidad de 330nF, por lo que la intensidad de los leds será alrededor de 17 mA. Sin embargo, la resistencia en serie R1 dijo que se calcularía mas o menos para que consumiera de 100 a 250mW, supongo que será con la misma intensidad calculada, siendo así, el valor que tengo es de 470 ohmios a 1/2W, como dijo él.
Los diodos consumen 3'2V cada uno, por lo que el total será de 57'6V, se puede usar un condensador C2 de 100u y 63V??
Otra duda que me surgió es el cálculo de la resistencia en paralelo con C2 que dijo Eduardo, que podía ser de 47k a 100k, pero como se calcula?? En base a que?? Además, de que potencia debe ser??

Gracias por su tiempo.
Siento revivir el post, pero me surgieron estas dudas, y no podía crear un nuevo tema para resolverlas.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 17, 2013)

Xapas dijo:


> Según los calculos que hice, el Cserie debería tener una capacidad de 330nF, por lo que la intensidad de los leds será alrededor de 17 mA.


OK


> Sin embargo, la resistencia en serie R1 dijo que se calcularía mas o menos para que consumiera de 100 a 250mW, supongo que será con la misma intensidad calculada, siendo así, el valor que tengo es de 470 ohmios a 1/2W, como dijo él.


OK


> Los diodos consumen 3'2V cada uno, por lo que el total será de 57'6V, se puede usar un condensador C2 de 100u y 63V??


Si, pero por las dudas medí *cuál termina siendo la tensión real*. Porque estás muy al límite.


> Otra duda que me surgió es el cálculo de la resistencia en paralelo con C2 que dijo Eduardo, que podía ser de 47k a 100k, pero como se calcula?? En base a que?? Además, de que potencia debe ser??


Esa resistencia normalmente *no se utiliza*.  
Ahí está porque era una forma simple y económica de de apagar rápido los leds. Aunque para *esa* aplicación yo hubiera preferido que use un C2 más chico.


----------



## Xapas (Feb 17, 2013)

Y la resistencia de 560k en paralelo con Cserie, de que potencia debe ser??


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 17, 2013)

Pr = 220²/560k < 100mW

Con poner de 1/4W sería suficiente. Peeeeeeeero a las resistencias *comunes de carbón* no les simpatizan las tensiones por encima de los 150-200V --> usá dos en serie.


----------



## Xapas (Feb 17, 2013)

Gracias por la ayuda  Cuando termine la isntalación postearé el resultado final.


----------



## ezeqf95 (Mar 30, 2019)

Antes que nada quiero que sepan que mi conocimiento electrónico es el adquirido en las ultima semanas. Después de investigar por un tiempo para hacer una fuente lo mas eficiente posible para alimentar Leds Cob a 34,4V 1,44A en paralelo, se me ocurrió que pasaría si rectifico los 220v que llegan a mi casa y los conecto en serie, por lo que tengo entendido tendría un voltaje de 220 x 1.414 = 311.08, correcto?.
Podria utilizar esos 311 V para alimentar a 9 led en serie usando un puente de diodos, un filtro RC o PI y un regulador?
Que necesitaría para hacerlo, cual seria el esquema para construirlo y que precauciones debería tomar para no poner en riesgo mi vida y que otras precauciones tener para no poner en riego a mis preciados Leds. 

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2019)

Hola caro  Don ezeqf95 , cuanto a no poner en riesgo  tu vida e de su entes queridos tienes que hacer uso de un transformador ayslador ( dos devanados separados) entre la Red Electrica y la fuente propriamente dicha.
Ahora cuanto a no poner en riesgo tu preciosos Leds jo recomendo altamente a buscar por una fuente conmutada , esa ya es ayslada de la Red Electrica , tiene ejelente regulación de tensión de salida ,ya es en DC  y tiene bueno rendimento ( es bien eficiente).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ezeqf95 (Mar 30, 2019)

Con solo poner un disyuntor no debería ser suficiente para salvar mi vida?, en cuanto a la factibilidad de mi propuesta me gustaría saber porque no es posible, y estoy al tanto de las fuente conmutadas aparte de tener un buen rendimiento también tiene un "buen" precio, por eso me gustaría abaratar costo al hacer mi propia fuente, aparte me gusta aprender, crear y poder arreglarla en un futuro por mi mismo.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2019)

seria esto


----------



## ezeqf95 (Mar 30, 2019)

Eso seria exactamente lo que quiero lograr, el ejemplo es correcto, pero me parece un prototipo muy precario, y no actualizo el contenido con un vídeo nuevo, me falta mucha información, me gustaría limitar la corriente para que no se me quemen los led con un diodo zener o algo parecido, quiero eliminar los picos de tensión y que se corte la corriente si la tensión baja o sube demasiado o si existe algún tipo corto.
Cuanto faradios debería tener el capacitor para lograr el menor rizado dentro de lo posible, que diodo debería usar, etc. 
y como dije antes algún consejo para no electrocutarme en el proceso, como no tocar el disipador.
Cualquier consejo sera muy apreciado, muchas gracias Daniel y Capitanp por responder tan rápido.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola.

Usa el buscador, ese circuito ya existe en el foro.

Busca: fuente sin transformador

Chao,
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2019)

No tiene mucho misterio, puente y filtro.
Además necesitarás algo que límite la corriente como por ejemplo una resistencia.
Esas fuentes son baratas pero si hay una subida de tensión a lo mejor rompes el led.

Respecto a lo peligroso, pues si, es peligroso, pero dentro de un tubo fluorescente o una lámpara incandescente también hay peligro.
Si lo montas en una luminaria y la ciertas es igual de peligroso que un portalámparas.


----------



## ezeqf95 (Mar 31, 2019)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usa el buscador, ese circuito ya existe en el foro.
> 
> ...



Despues de leer bastante, y de entender un cuarto de lo que leia, encontre bastantes cosas pero no me termina de quedar muy claro muchas cosas que ustedes la dan por sentado, por eso me ayudaria si me recomiendan algun link de algun video o post de tutoriales de electronica que me pueda ayudar a entender un poco mas.
De todos modos pude encontrar bastante esquemas que creo que son lo que yo quiero, pero no estoy muy seguro como calcular la resistencias, capacitores, etc que necesito para mi aplicacion, pero voy en encaminado?


Scooter dijo:


> Esas fuentes son baratas pero si hay una subida de tensión a lo mejor rompes el led.
> .


Eso es lo que me gustaría evitar, son bastante caros los Clu48 1216, me gustaría que tengan la vida útil mas larga posible, pero también me gustaría poder hacer yo mismo la fuente, y creo que no voy a poder tener las dos cosas. Tal vez sea mejor volver a mi idea original y hacer un transformador toroidal con 36V con salida intermedia, rectificador con toma intermedia, filtro PI, y un diodo zener, que me parece mas confiable y seguro, que es lo que ustedes me recomiendan?.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola cómo comenta Scooter, si los LEDs son para luminaria con sólo rectificar en onda completa, prácticamente no necesita filtro. 
Sólo una resistencia limitadora.
Lo más importante es aislar todo el sistema en un gabinete plástico para asegurar una aislación tipo clase II.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2019)

Puedes poner un Zener a cada led como protección


----------



## peperc (Mar 31, 2019)

ezeqf95 dijo:


> Eso es lo que me gustaría evitar, son bastante caros los Clu48 1216, me gustaría que tengan la vida útil mas larga posible, pero también me gustaría poder hacer yo mismo la fuente, y creo que no voy a poder tener las dos cosas. .



hola, te comento todo de todo :

1 -- si se puede.
2 -- con que te digan que es "peligroso " una sola vez alcanza, tu sabras, si lo colocas en algo bien aislado, pues no es mas peligroso que un tubo flourescente o que un lavarropas ( que encima, el lava rropas es de metal ) , asi que no entiendo por que inchan tanto con algo que ya han dicho.
o acaso los vas a usar para hacer un chupete de bebe gigante ??
3 ---al NO usar transformador te evitas el transformador eso es obvio, pero al no ponerlo no tienes no solo aisalcion sino que no tienes una impedancia que limite, ante cualquier evento, pues estas a 220v directo, esto te lo digo solo para que lo tengas en cuenta a la hora de diseñar.

4 --- mira, te mostrare un concepto muy simple de una "serie " , que es basicamente lo que quieres hacer tu , ni siquiera lo dibujare:
leds en serie  + impedancia limitadora, sea cual sea >>> directo a 220 v.

ves esto ?? no es criticable hoy dia, puesto que veo lamparas que hacen eso y son bastante mas aventureras.
solo comentarte algo  que es simple:
A >>> cuanto mas grande la resistencia o impedancia limitadora mas energia desperdicias pero por otro lado , tienes mas proteccion ante un evento inusual destructivo como alta tension.
B >>> cuanto mas pequeña esa impedancia, mas estan expuestos los leds a "lo que entre" .

asi que en funcion de eso haras *" TU DISEÑO "* ....  PERO dime, eres una personita que se cree lo que no es ?? o ERES REALISTA ??
si eres realista y reconoces que no entiendes, pues busca lo que haya en el mercado que mas se aproxime a lo que quieres y si te interesa, pues ve probando de a poco a medida que entiendas y de manera de no quemar nada caro.
en algun momento estaras ya preparado para decidir solo respecto de esos leds.
si estas pidiendo como mendigo que te den un esquema no es tu diseño , ni es tu circuito, ni lo entndes, estas jugando a la carambola con desconocidos .
el tiempo , eso es loq ue vale y que pones adelante: el aprender o el armar circuitos ??¿?
cuando la tengas clara  quizas hagas una fuente directa a 220v , o quizas tu conocimiento te haga ver que no vale la pena.

pero dejate de hacer la INMENSA TONTERIA de entrar a un foro y pedir que desconocidos totales te den un enlace o circuito de algo asi... 
es como pedir en un foro a desconocidos ( todos lo somos) que te de los pasos a seguir para reparar el freno de tu auto , que vas aa ir de vacaciones con tu familia y recorreras 2000 KM con el auto..
no te parece bastante  ???
razona y anda con coherencia en esta vida, de  A PASOS que si no entndes 1 /  4 de loq ue lees es simplemente pòr que estas empezando y NO tenes que hacer cosas que no entendees.

un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2019)

Con un zener no limitas la corriente limitas la tensión entregada a los led's, para limitar corriente o pones una resistencia o te haces un generador de corriente constante lo que vendría a ser un drive para tus led's


----------



## peperc (Mar 31, 2019)

es como dice panda.
y ante trabajar con semejante tension, yo diria una buena resistencia, que de margen si o si habra que asociarle algun tipo de circuito .
estos famosos drivers de corriente algo PWM que tanto hay hoy dia, pero hecho con algo de cariño, o si es comercial, no el mas barato , ya que son una loteria y encima, estan hechos ( como ya se vio en varios temas) con el criterio de diseño " suicidio colectivo" el el cual si un componente se muere este se lleva con sigo al infierno a todos los demas.



Scooter dijo:


> Puedes poner un Zener a cada led como protección



con un zener en cada led lo que ocurre es que "los zener" ante una sobretension le pasan esa sobretension toda ala resistencia limitadora que seguro habra arriba de todo .
PERO . no se si un zener seria siquiera util para esto.
ya que los leds ante una pequeña subida de tension , digamos de 3,6 v a 3,8 v su corriente sube mucho ...... y un dz  ¿ como se comporta ?? ..... un dz no es tan abrupto, no es que con 3,6v no conduce y con 3,7 v si .. no es tan asi....
si bien la curva es famosa por lo abrupta, pero no tanto.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2019)

Pues tu mismo te estás contestando.
Olvida por completo la palabra tensión y a partir de ahora piensa solo en corriente y en como limitarla y controlarla.
En realidad es controlando la corriente como deberíamos de encender leds.

Montas el puente, filtro y un regulador de corriente.


Por otra parte los leds de potencia que he probado eran relativamente "lineales" en cuanto al incremento de corriente cuando aumentaba la tensión, no eran ni de lejos tan abruptos como los leds simples de toda la vida. No sé hasta que punto es cierta esta afirmación o como les afecta la temperatura. Tan solo es una apreciación cuando estuve trasteando con unos leds de 10W y una fuente de laboratorio.


----------



## ezeqf95 (Mar 31, 2019)

Desde ya muchas gracias por tu comentario.


peperc dijo:


> 3 ---al NO usar transformador te evitas el transformador eso es obvio, pero al no ponerlo no tienes no solo aisalcion sino que no tienes una impedancia que limite, ante cualquier evento, pues estas a 220v directo, esto te lo digo solo para que lo tengas en cuenta a la hora de diseñar..
> 
> A >>> cuanto mas grande la resistencia o impedancia limitadora mas energia desperdicias pero por otro lado , tienes mas proteccion ante un evento inusual destructivo como alta tension.
> B >>> cuanto mas pequeña esa impedancia, mas estan expuestos los leds a "lo que entre"
> un saludo



Claro, al hacerlo de forma directa estaría perdiendo mucho eficiencia para asegurarme que mis led no vuelen por el cielo cuando tenga un pico de tensión, y para colmo la mejor impedancia para este caso no seria una bobina como se usa en el Filtro Pi, cierto?, pero seria ilógico el poner una si me quiero ahorrar en transformador. 



peperc dijo:


> asi que en funcion de eso haras *" TU DISEÑO "* ....  PERO dime, eres una personita que se cree lo que no es ?? o ERES REALISTA ??
> si eres realista y reconoces que no entiendes, pues busca lo que haya en el mercado que mas se aproxime a lo que quieres y si te interesa, pues ve probando de a poco a medida que entiendas y de manera de no quemar nada caro.
> en algun momento estaras ya preparado para decidir solo respecto de esos leds.
> si estas pidiendo como mendigo que te den un esquema no es tu diseño , ni es tu circuito, ni lo entndes, estas jugando a la carambola con desconocidos .
> ...



Estoy preguntando ahora aca para saber si mi idea es realista, y como obtener el conocimiento para realizar lo, aprender en el camino, y en el caso de un imperfecto poder arreglarlo yo mismo. Ademas porque lo que estoy viendo y la forma en que se corrigen ustedes son un foro que no esta para trollear, y que no me quiere mandar al muere como haría 4Chan.


peperc dijo:


> con un zener en cada led lo que ocurre es que "los zener" ante una sobretension le pasan esa sobretension toda ala resistencia limitadora que seguro habra arriba de todo .
> PERO . no se si un zener seria siquiera util para esto.
> ya que los leds ante una pequeña subida de tension , digamos de 3,6 v a 3,8 v su corriente sube mucho ...... y un dz ¿ como se comporta ?? ..... un dz no es tan abrupto, no es que con 3,6v no conduce y con 3,7 v si .. no es tan asi....
> si bien la curva es famosa por lo abrupta, pero no tanto.



Entiendo, en ese caso no me serviría un DZ ya que lo que planteas es muy cierto, a 34,4V consume 1.44 A, pero al subirlo a 3,8V se disparan a casi 3,8A, dejo aca la Data sheet de los led.
http://ce.citizen.co.jp/lighting_le...n/COB_6/CLU048-1216C4_0072P_201710_180608.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola a todos , estube haciendo algunas cuentas : 34,4V (tensión de cada LED) x9 (numero de LEDs enpleyados en serie) = 309.6V x 1,44A (curriente consumida) = 445.8W , una bestia !!!!
Creo que una puente rectificadora mas un capacitor electrolictico cujo valor capacitivo debes sener tal que evite lo parpadeo del LED con un richazo (ripple) ecesivo (algunas centienas de uF y tensión de ayslamento de aomenos 400Voltios) mas un bueno Varistor en paralelo  sea suficiente para alimentar ese LED bestial , jajajaja.
Un resistor NTC de unos 5 Ohmios en serie con la RED Electrica es muy bienvenido para que la puente rectificadora no si estropie con la curriente de carga inicial del capacitor electrolictico (curriente de "InRusch") en lo premero instante de enciendido.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Mar 31, 2019)

Daniel : si usas puente completo ya no se ve parpadeo de los leds, no hace falta mucho electrolitico para ese caso .
por otro lado esos 445 w son lo que caen en los leds, y se distribuye.

por otro lado  en tu cuenta da que necsitan 310 v.
pues si .... es practicamente la tension de salida de el filtro .. si ...

el tema es asi , para verlo mas claro :

si tienes leds de alta intensidad de 3,6v  y una fuente que te da 18vcc de salida:
¿ conectarias 5 leds en serie ?? asi de guapo , casi sin R.limitadora ??
puede andar recontra ok, y durar mil años.. o no...

las tiras de leds 5630 o 5050 o el modelo que sea prefieren "sacrificar" un led y poner una R .
el asunto aca es el salame que hara las pruebas.... si quiere andar quemando leds caros en su aprendizaje o no ??
( PD: antes que se pongan de histericas, yo soy de los salames que siempre hace pruebas, pero no uso leds carisimos... nunca me preocupo quemar algunos 5050 o 5630 de una tira que tiene 300 y termina saliendo 1 $ cada uno)


yo algo que haria sin lugar a dudas seria , segun estos datos:


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , estube haciendo algunas cuentas : 34,4V (tensión de cada LED) x9 (numero de LEDs enpleyados en serie) = 309.6V x 1,44A (curriente consumida) = 445.8W , una bestia !!!!
> Creo que una puente rectificadora mas un capacitor electrolictico cujo valor capacitivo debes sener tal que evite lo parpadeo del LED con un richazo (ripple) ecesivo (algunas centienas de uF y tensión de ayslamento de aomenos 400Voltios) mas un bueno Varistor en paralelo  sea suficiente para alimentar ese LED bestial , jajajaja.
> Un resistor NTC de unos 5 Ohmios en serie con la RED Electrica es muy bienvenido para que la puente rectificadora no si estropie con la curriente de carga inicial del capacitor electrolictico (curriente de "InRusch") en lo premero instante de enciendido.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



usar 10 leds en vez de 9 ... o mejor 11 leds y ver si se nota mucho la diferencia.
una cosa es andar por la vida con algo de resto y otra jugado.


ezeqf95 dijo:


> Eso es lo que me gustaría evitar, son bastante caros los Clu48 1216, me gustaría que tengan la vida útil mas larga posible, pero también me gustaría poder hacer yo mismo la fuente, y creo que no voy a poder tener las dos cosas. Tal vez sea mejor volver a mi idea original y hacer un transformador toroidal con 36V con salida intermedia, rectificador con toma intermedia, filtro PI, y un diodo zener, que me parece mas confiable y seguro, que es lo que ustedes me recomiendan?.



decime algo .. ¿ para que lo queres ??
vos pensaste que todos en serie te ahorras peso y te ahorras $$ ... pero se quema uno y quedas en la oscuridad total ?? digo.
empecemos por eso.

ya desde el vamos si esos leds cada uno se alimenta con 34 v , es por que cada led esta formado por UN CONJUNTO de leds en el sustrato, asi que son :
monton de led sen serie y estos en serie con otros mas en serie....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2019)

Algo que si es notable, cosas como estas solo se les ocurre a aquellos que no saben nada de electrónica.
Primero que nada haabría que ver el uso que le quiere dar
Por otro lado es más lógico utilizarlos en paralelo c/u con su regulador de corriente o drive y listo.
La propuesta es incoherente por donde se la mire.
Todos creen que la electrónica es  una panacea mágica que todo lo resuelve chasqueando los dedos, pero quienes hay estudiado devidamente, saben que esto no es así.
Por eso al tener conocimiento necesario, lo resuelven como se debe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2019)

Hasta podría poner los leds a trabajar a 3 Volt y ahorrarse la limitación de corriente 

Quiero hacerle notar a ezeqf95 que todos puestos en serie hasta superar los 310 Vdc o levemente por debajo y limitando corriente , funcionará y a un co$to ca$i cero, pero que *cualquier daño en cualquiera de los leds pasará todo a la mas absoluta oscuridad*. Por eso la sugerencia de manejarlo$ con sus driver$ correspondiente$.

$aludo$


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2019)

Los driver$ valen billete$, lo$ led$ valen ma$ billete$ todavia. Si quieres ahorrar billetes no eches a perder los pocos que tienes.


----------

